# 2004 ram1500 and snoway 7 1/2'...HELP!



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have never plowed before and never installed a plow

I poked around on craigslist and found a snoway 7 1/2 foot plow and bought it...

heres the ad

Snow way snow plow 7 foot 6 inch MT style plow. Power cables and mounting bracket for 2004 Dodge Ram 1500.Item Description
SNO-WAY PKG Sno-way Plow MT 7'6 Poly Blade, Gravity Power,

RS99 100469 Pkg., Power Pack Ship, MTG
RS99 100020 Pkg.,Blade Assy HT/MT90LS
RS_99 100504 Pkg., Subframe, 1500 Dodge

RS99 100473 Pkg., Lights & Mounting 


Now i have this thing sitting in the bed of my truck.....Its in great shape and I got it for a good price....I THINK

He says the only thing thats missing is the wire harness for the lights and the bolts to attach the subframe to the truck

Im looking for the manual for what I have and cant find it....

Can someone steer me in the right direction?


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/service

Look around on there to find what ya need manual wise.


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

none of those numbers match the numbers i have i dont think.....i will keep poking around


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

sub frame: http://www.snoway.com/service/Updates/97101220C.pdf
blade: http://www.snoway.com/service/Updates/97101108G.pdf

thats all i can come up with


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

here are some pictures
I was given the big plow assembly and 3 separate type bracket pieces.....Also 1 wire harness that looks to be the wires for the main connection for the battery, and 2 other pieces that are the remote control and the wire to connect to the remote....

http://img192.imageshack.us/i/dsc00893v.jpg/

http://img269.imageshack.us/i/dsc00897az.jpg/

http://img192.imageshack.us/i/dsc00899a.jpg/

http://img46.imageshack.us/i/dsc00892c.jpg/

I also have found some model / serial #'s

On the bottom of the arm that goes up to the light it says:
s/s ALC121872
9700174D

On the box covering the motor it says
97100808A

One of the brackets has the number
ALC119964

The lights say:
WAGNER HALOGEN snoway 780 SAE HIP 99 DOT

I have NO bolts to mount this thing....

I have a buddy who is going to mount it for me but I want to have everything he needs including the manual, the wire harness i am missing and the bolts....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mount http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97100778B.pdf

owners manual http://www.snoway.com/service/Owner Manuals/97100727E.pdf

Parts manual http://www.snoway.com/service/snowayindex.pdf

As for your headlight harness, what bulbs are on the truck? It will be right on the lense itself.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Ahh, I knew Basher would pipe up!! Elo, listen to Basher, he knows all that is SnoWay!!


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

what bulbs are on the truck? or on the plow?


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

The truck. He needs to know what headlights are on the truck to be able to get you the p/n and pricing for the correct harness.


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

i dont know if this is it, but on the lense it says:

VOR DOT HB5 SAE HR A15PP3 00 DC 02DR


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

There you be, you have * H5*bulbs on the truck. You need a 99100529 harness no adapter required. you do need two headlight relays, one comes with the harness, the other you'll need to purchase if you do not already have one.

Common harness, give Kim a ring, she might have a used one.


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help 
I assume I hav to call the number in your posts?

Also I have no bolts to mount the frame with. What do I need to buy for that?


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have been researching all day....I have printed the manuals, and figured out what harness I need....

I have called all local dealers and gotten estimates on installing my sub frame to the truck

DO I HAVE TO DO ANY DRILLING TO MOUNT THE SUB FRAME?

3 say there is drilling involved and 2 said that there is no drilling required and the frame is simply "bolt-on".....

whats the truth? I looked around under the truck and there are some holes but none look like they match whats there....

I'll admit I am completely clueless with regards to this kind of work.....

Everything else is put together so once I mount the frame to the truck I just have to attach the plow to the frame....

The electrical components I can handle on my own....

Should I just suck it up and spend the $250 to have the frame mounted?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you read the instructions they call for holes to be drilled in a couple locations.


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have scheduled an appointment to have my subframe mounted to the truck

When I bought the plow, the guy hooked it up to his truck quickly to show me that it ran (and it did)

Today I hooked up the power cable to the battery and then plugged that into the plow
I also hooked up the wired control to the unit....

I cant get the plow to power on.....Where do I start?

I took off the cover of the motor and saw 3 wires not connected to anything.....It looks wrong to me, but I cant figure out the wiring schematic I will post a picture of the 3 "loose" wires

One is red and 2 are red/white.........The red one has a blown 20fuse in the middle of the wire (where the wire dips off the edge of the picture)


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

There should not be any loose wires under the pump cover. The wires you are showing are main power wires. You should consider having a experienced Snoway Dealer look at it. they should be able to quickly diagnosis where the wires go.


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

im gonna lose my mind!!!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Pages 29/30. But I warn you; if you back feed the receiver you can fry the circuit board. So double check yourself before you apply power

http://www.snoway.com/service/Updates/97101109H.pdf


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

i went over that schematic.....

the red wire with the fuse isn't in the schematic and looks like someone added it....

I want to sell this thing already and I havent even put it on....

I should have just brought it to the dealer but they wanted $650 for the install.....I couldnt justify that and thought it would be simple enough, being that it was together and working when i got it...

UGHHH


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

OK if it's an add on remove it. maybe you could take some more pics showing it from a couple angles?


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

The small red wire looks like it doesnt belong, but I dont know....
I have tried to put together the two loose red/whit wires but nothing happens.....I have tried a few combinations of those wires with no luck.....
Obviously I am not very inclined when it comes to these kind of things...
(if you need painting done, IM YOUR MAN

Here are more pictures:


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

bump.....ANyone have a picture of their wiring for me to compare?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Hook the red wires with a white stripe togeather. Take the red wire with the fuse holder that goes no where out of the system. see what happens then.


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

I did that, and its still dead! I have a buddy coming over with a tester to see where there is power and the isnt power.... What spots should I check?


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

I hope its not a major issue!


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am bringing the plow into a dealer to install the subframe and look over the plow itself and see what they can figure out....

Hope it doesnt cost a fortune, and I will let you know what happens after its done!


----------



## Elohssa6 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys. Hopefully someone can help me. 

This is my original post from a few years ago. I recently sold my 2004 RAM and replaced it with a 2010 wrangler 2door

I took all components off the truck including the plow. I left the 3 pin truck mount on the truck when I sold it. I figured I wouldn't have any use for that anymore. And the guy buying wanted it. 

My light harness was an H5. Now I guess I need an H13. 

Where can I find a 3 pin mount to fit the new wrangler??

Would I be better off selling the entire setup and getting into a new plow setup for the wrangler??


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Elohssa6;1466804 said:


> Where can I find a 3 pin mount to fit the new wrangler??
> 
> A welding Fabrication shop
> 
> Would I be better off selling the entire setup and getting into a new plow setup for the wrangler??


Quite possibly. They never made a three pin mount for the JK wrangler and the headlight harness is not supported. If you can find a fab shop that can make you a mount then I can help get you the right wiring but it could require a new harness as well as adapter.


----------

